# Emergency! Help please!



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

CREOSSHEAD GUIDE BROKE IN HALF! WILL ANYONE HAVE AN EXTRA AT SCRANTON?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> CREOSSHEAD GUIDE BROKE IN HALF! WILL ANYONE HAVE AN EXTRA AT SCRANTON?


Which engine Nate
If it is the 24, Jason might help you/


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

it is the #24.


Jason doesnt have any. i will try super gluing it together. i'm afraid it could break off again though


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Epoxy, JB Weld... superglue may be just fine but I would epoxy it if you are going the "glue" route. Two part JB weld would be perfect, then re drill and tap. If you apply sparingly and wipe off what squeezes out you can probably use as is. If you have the tap though... clean it with acetone and then solder it up. That seems to be worth more steamy points than glue . Or just superglue it. It's easy to overthink this stuff...


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

How on earth did that happen? Superglue is definitely not going to hold that, I'd say even JB Weld is questionable, your best bet would be solder (preferably silver), depending on the material.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

And if the glue job works, order a new one from Jason pronto so you can swap it in after Scranton. Mike


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Are we looking at the back side? Doesn't the cross head pin/bolt thread into the back of that guide? (Through hole on front, threaded hole on back, shouldered crosshead bolt?) If so... it looks like your thread is toast?


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

...


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

*Crosshead*

Nate, you have two options, both of which are easy and inexpensive.

1. Order one from Jason. He gets regular shipments from Roundhouse, so it could be included in one of his shipments.

2. Order directly from Roundhouse. Most landline phone packages let you call the U.K. for about $0.05 per minute, so with a credit card a replacement will be sent directly to you in a "Small Package" envelope. Their phone number is online.

If you call directly, do it before noon as they are 5 hours ahead of us. (noon here = 5:00 p.m.there).

Good luck,

Will


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Prob best to note that he already ordered them from me but of course will not have them for this weekend as he desires. A simple removal of the combination lever and the loco will operate as normal for the time being.


----------



## golden arrow (Dec 31, 2013)

hi! I think before doing any work you should glue the 2 parts with superglue and then try to have some lost wax castings for working on . I don't know if you can find such craftsmen in usa...


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

golden arrow said:


> hi! I think before doing any work you should glue the 2 parts with superglue and then try to have some lost wax castings for working on . I don't know if you can find such craftsmen in usa...


Never you mind. There are people who do just that now for us who break things on our engines.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Kovacjr said:


> Prob best to note that he already ordered them from me but of course will not have them for this weekend as he desires. A simple removal of the combination lever and the loco will operate as normal for the time being.


jason i did NOT order a set from you. i just asked if you had them, and if not i will see if i can them fixed.

Ryan will see if he can fix it at scranton

It has been cracked ever since i got the engine. it was just a matter of time until it broke.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> jason i did NOT order a set from you. i just asked if you had them, and if not i will see if i can them fixed.
> 
> Ryan will see if he can fix it at scranton
> 
> It has been cracked ever since i got the engine. it was just a matter of time until it broke.


I dont think so Nate. Why was it not mentioned befiore.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Art, not sure what your talking about


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> Art, not sure what your talking about


It has been cracked ever since i got the engine. it was just a matter of time until it broke.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Art, i didnt search for it, but i mentioned it in a thread a while ago.I think it was in that thread where i was talking about replacing valve gear components which i no longer plan on doing as i figured out the problem was the timing rather that worn out parts.

The crack was noticed when i had to take it apart to repair combination rod(the rod got loose and came off while running outside back in november) when the engine is rolled on its side, for a second all the weight of the engine is put on it. i have been careful to pick it up and sit it on its side. i think it worsened when the engine derailed and rolled on its left side(ballast stuck in switch (points) caused the derailment.

you needed to look REALLY close to notice it
i inspected the other side and found a crack in it, but it is not too bad (only cracked on one side)

good news is they are only cosmetic.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> Art, i didnt search for it, but i mentioned it in a thread a while ago.I think it was in that thread where i was talking about replacing valve gear components which i no longer plan on doing as i figured out the problem was the timing rather that worn out parts.
> 
> The crack was noticed when i had to take it apart to repair combination rod(the rod got loose and came off while running outside back in november) when the engine is rolled on its side, for a second all the weight of the engine is put on it. i have been careful to pick it up and sit it on its side. i think it worsened when the engine derailed and rolled on its left side(ballast stuck in switch (points) caused the derailment.
> 
> ...


All is forgiven. Have fun at Scranton. We are steamin this Friday, weather permitting.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Nate here is a good way to gain some experience:superglue that part together take that part to a dental lab,they can make a 2 part putty model ,look up a jewelry supply store ,they will make a cast lost wax form ,invest that wax pattern and cast it for you in a brass alloy! If you talk to them nicely and explain your hobby they may let you watch each step and you're on the way to make all kind of parts!


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

But then i still need to drill and tap hole for combination lever.


simple solution is to order a set from RH


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate maybe your perception is different than mine But here is your email from the other day.

Jason, i will need a set of RH crosshead guides. can you bring a pair to scranton? i need them very very badly. how much are they?


Nate,

My reply of I don't stock the part but I will order a set from RH as I have an order being shipped out shortly.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Jason, i dont order stuff without knowing how much it will cost.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This is better than a daytime soap opera.

Greg


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

not funny greg.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> not funny greg.


Hey Nate,
Chill a little .

Nate, in the "old days", the adults here would probably say you have a "Champagne diet" (high-end live steam) but working with a "beer budget".....it's a joke son, it's a joke  Don't take things so seriously . Broken, damaged or lost parts on our large scale stuff WILL happen. When I was building my 1-1/2 inch Gene Allen ten-wheeler, I would break taps in one-of-a-kind parts that I had many, many hours of machine work invested. AND these are parts that are not produced where I could just call a dealer and order new parts. I had to learn to go back and redo all over again. Yes, it's frustrating. But hey!......that's what our hobby is all about . You're learning....that's what's important and you will use these "lessons" throughout your life.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Greg,I'm not mad- i just think its ignorant for such comments-especially since you dont know the first thing about live steam.
and, i STILL have not received an email back about the lionel atlantics. its too late now though


Gary, I know one lesson i learned with this is replace damaged parts BEFORE the become a problem.

I havent done much yesterday and today as i have been really sick (sinus infection and headaches, along with sore throat) and Hopefully the Doc will give me the go ahead for scranton- I really hope it clears up by saturday


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate
Looking for a miracle...
"really sick (sinus infection and headaches, along with sore throat) and Hopefully the Doc will give me the go ahead for scranton- I really hope it clears up by saturday"

Might be best to rest and recover. Maybe even do some drawing. Just thinking about your well being.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nate, you are the one posting *EMERGENCY!*, and for you to call me ignorant is insulting, I don't need to be a live steam expert to detect bad manners and immaturity... and I AM detecting them.

You don't lash back with personal comments because of your overreaction to life's little challenges and your feelings are hurt. You should consider if you would make such a statement to a person if you were standing face to face with them. I think your reaction here and previously would fail that test. (I can tell you it would definitely fail with me).

You are going to wind up alienating yourself pretty quickly with your attitude.

Greg


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Just back from doctors office- It looks pretty good- as long as i can go 24 hrs without a fever, they say i should be fine (will not be contagious)

Bad news is it is now or never to book a hotel- the one mike set up a group rate for is full, and as of yesterday comfort inn only had 1 room left


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> . You should consider if you would make such a statement to a person if you were standing face to face with them.
> 
> bad manners and immaturity... and I AM detecting them.
> 
> Greg


So if i was somewhere asking around to see if someone had a spare crosshead because i NEEDED it, you would come up say it looks like a daytime soap opera?? 


BTW i consider not responding to emails to be bad manners and imaturity.


Oh well. i guess i will go see if i can get some stuff read for scranton.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nate, I'm not the only person counseling you on this. Take a step back and look at your posts and your reactions to others.

They tend to be a little too "on edge".

This is meant to be helpful and supportive criticism, really.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Nate, I'm not the only person counseling you on this. Take a step back and look at your posts and your reactions to others.
> 
> They tend to be a little too "on edge".
> 
> ...


Greg, i know what you are saying. But i think BOTH of us need to step back and look at our posts 
for example, saying "This is better than a daytime soap opera". has no positive value and is just meant to "stir the pot". Hovewer, me lashing back has no positive effect either.

lets all just take it easy

Take care,

Nate H.


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> ..................good news is they are only cosmetic.


That's exactly so - the cross head is far too loose a sliding fit on the guide bar to provide any kind of support to the piston rod - and the guide bar itself is far to flimsy to provide much support anyway.

So if you want to get it running while waiting for new parts, you can assemble it with just the piston rod pin - leaving off the cross head, the combination lever and the union link altogether and it will run just fine, because they are also non functional.


----------

